

Belgian mindreader scares people through NSA(-like) knowledge - pjan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7pYHN9iC9I
&quot;Nothing to hide&quot; or &quot;None of your business&quot;.
======
pjan
Or what every pro-PRISM person should be shown & aware of: even if you have
"nothing to hide", it can be used against you...

------
schiffern
It's a nice touch that the hackers are wearing ski-masks and frantically
typing beneath a flickering light. Cute.

